# problemi con il filesystem (dopo emerge-sync)

## inspiron

quando faccio emerge sync, alla fine mi da quest'errore e si blocca.

```

recv_generator: mkdir "/usr/portage/dev-python/python-gammu/files" failed: Permission denied

stat "/usr/portage/dev-python/python-gammu/files" failed: Permission denied

readlink "/usr/portage/dev-python/python-gammu/files" failed: Permission denied

readlink "/usr/portage/dev-python/python-gammu/ChangeLog" failed: Permission denied

readlink "/usr/portage/dev-python/python-gammu/metadata.xml" failed: Permission denied

recv_generator: mkdir "/usr/portage/dev-python/python-gammu/files" failed: Permission denied

stat "/usr/portage/dev-python/python-gammu/files" failed: Permission denied

Number of files: 136415

Number of files transferred: 0

Total file size: 113539542 bytes

Total transferred file size: 0 bytes

Literal data: 0 bytes

Matched data: 0 bytes

File list size: 3161692

Total bytes written: 181

Total bytes read: 3162116

wrote 181 bytes  read 3162116 bytes  114992.62 bytes/sec

total size is 113539542  speedup is 35.90

rsync error: some files could not be transferred (code 23) at main.c(1064)

!!! Rsync has not successfully finished. It is recommended that you keep

!!! trying or that you use the 'emerge-webrsync' option if you are unable

!!! to use rsync due to firewall or other restrictions. This should be a

!!! temporary problem unless complications exist with your network

!!! (and possibly your system's filesystem) configuration.

```

come lo risolvo?

grazieLast edited by inspiron on Sun Feb 05, 2006 4:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ferdinando

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> recv_generator: mkdir "/usr/portage/dev-python/python-gammu/files" failed: Permission denied
> ```
> ...

 

Ovviamente la prima domanda è se quella directory esiste e se sì con quali permessi... un ls -la insomma.

Ciao

----------

## gutter

A prima vista sembra un problema di filesystem. Prova a cancellare tutto il contenuto di 

```
/usr/portage/dev-python/
```

e riprova a fare sync.

----------

## inspiron

```

l-(marco)-(04 February 2006 - 12:06)-(chg, 98%)

mq-(~)-> ls -la /usr/portage/dev-python/python-gammu/

ls: /usr/portage/dev-python/python-gammu/files: Permission denied

ls: /usr/portage/dev-python/python-gammu/ChangeLog: Permission denied

ls: /usr/portage/dev-python/python-gammu/metadata.xml: Permission denied

total 22

drwxr-xr-x    3 root root  280 Jan  2 13:35 .

drwxr-xr-x  225 root root 6192 Feb  4 01:36 ..

-rw-r--r--    1 root root  747 Jan  2 13:35 Manifest

-rw-r--r--    1 root root  692 Jul 16  2005 python-gammu-0.7.ebuild

-rw-r--r--    1 root root  686 Jan  2 13:35 python-gammu-0.8.ebuild

-rw-r--r--    1 root root  684 Jan  2 13:12 python-gammu-0.9.ebuild

```

----------

## inspiron

```

l-(root)-(04 February 2006 - 12:10)-(chg, 99%)

mq-(/home/marco)-> rm -R /usr/portage/dev-python/python-gammu/*

rm: cannot lstat `/usr/portage/dev-python/python-gammu/ChangeLog': Permission denied

rm: cannot lstat `/usr/portage/dev-python/python-gammu/files': Permission denied

rm: cannot lstat `/usr/portage/dev-python/python-gammu/metadata.xml': Permission denied

```

----------

## Ferdinando

Sono d'accordo con gutter, è un problema di filesystem: nella directory quei files sono scritti come presenti ma su disco non esistono. Il problema è che rm -Rf al 99% fallirà.

Che filesystem usi? Dovresti controllarne l'integrità.

EDIT: per il momento potresti provare a cambiare la directory di portage in /etc/make.conf e risyncare.

Ciao

----------

## inspiron

il filesystem è reiserfe...

la cosa strana è che emerge-webrsync va a buon fine...

```

l-(root)-(04 February 2006 - 12:17)-(charged,top)

mq-(/home/marco)-> reiserfsck /dev/hdc6

reiserfsck 3.6.19 (2003 www.namesys.com)

*************************************************************

** If you are using the latest reiserfsprogs and  it fails **

** please  email bug reports to reiserfs-list@namesys.com, **

** providing  as  much  information  as  possible --  your **

** hardware,  kernel,  patches,  settings,  all reiserfsck **

** messages  (including version),  the reiserfsck logfile, **

** check  the  syslog file  for  any  related information. **

** If you would like advice on using this program, support **

** is available  for $25 at  www.namesys.com/support.html. **

*************************************************************

Will read-only check consistency of the filesystem on /dev/hdc6

Will put log info to 'stdout'

Do you want to run this program?[N/Yes] (note need to type Yes if you do):Yes

###########

reiserfsck --check started at Sat Feb  4 12:17:43 2006

###########

Partition /dev/hdc6 is mounted with write permissions, cannot check it

```

----------

## Ferdinando

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> il filesystem è reiserfe...
> 
> la cosa strana è che emerge-webrsync va a buon fine...

 

Quanto al reiserfs, a me si è corrotto più di una volta e senza apparente motivo, motivo per cui uso xfs da più di un anno   :Rolling Eyes:  Che emerge-webrsync vada a buon fine è strano, ma forse rsync usato in locale fa meno controlli, boh; certo che se non puoi leggere la directory files non puoi neanche emergere quel pacchetto.

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> Partition /dev/hdc6 is mounted with write permissions, cannot check it
> ```
> ...

 

Dovrai riavviare da cd per effettuare il controllo; o forse c'è un metodo per chiedere il checkfs al prossimo riavvio? Non ricordo.

EDIT: ho controllato, basta dare

```
touch /forcefsck
```

Per il momento, come ti dicevo, puoi usare una PORTDIR completamente nuova, così non dovresti avere altre inconsistenze.

Ciao

----------

## inspiron

 *Ferdinando wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Per il momento, come ti dicevo, puoi usare una PORTDIR completamente nuova, così non dovresti avere altre inconsistenze.
> 
> Ciao

 

volevo evitare di usare un altra PORTDIR visto che ho poco spazio libero...

cmq come faccio a far eun check del filesystem?

----------

## Ferdinando

scusa, avevo editato il mio post precedente.

Infatti /etc/init.d/checkfs forza il controllo se è presente /forcefsck.

Ciao

----------

## inspiron

come devo usare 

```

touch /forcefsck

```

?

----------

## Ferdinando

Semplice: lo dai da root e poi riavvii   :Very Happy: 

Leggi /etc/init.d/checkfs se sei un po' pratico di bash.

Ciao

----------

## inspiron

 *Ferdinando wrote:*   

> Semplice: lo dai da root e poi riavvii  
> 
> Leggi /etc/init.d/checkfs se sei un po' pratico di bash.
> 
> Ciao

 

Ho provato a farlo, ma mi dice:

```

*checking root filesystem (full fsck forced)...

failed to openn the device '/dev/hdc6': No such file or directory

 * Filesystem couldnt be fixed :(

Give root password for maintenance

 ( or type Control-D to continue):

```

che devo fare?

----------

## Ferdinando

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> failed to openn the device '/dev/hdc6': No such file or directory
> ```
> ...

 

OMG!  :Shocked:  Io comincerei con un ls /dev...

Ciao (e buona fortuna)

----------

## inspiron

altrimenti qual'è la procedura per fare un filesystem check da livecd?

----------

## Ferdinando

nell'ultimo dovrebbe essere presente reiserfsck, se no monti il filesystem in sola lettura con mount -o ro e poi esegui il reiserfsck in esso contenuto.

Ciao

----------

## inspiron

allora...

ho fatto un filesystem check..

ha trovato 14 corruption e dice che possono essere fixate solo con un reiserfsck --rebuild-tree...

lo faccio?

controindicazioni particolari?

quanto tempo ci mette?

----------

## gutter

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ha trovato 14 corruption e dice che possono essere fixate solo con un reiserfsck --rebuild-tree...
> 
> lo faccio?
> ...

 

Prima di lanciarlo ti consiglio di fare un backup dei dati più importanti.

Non si sa mai  :Wink: 

----------

## inspiron

ma quanto tempo ci mette?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Prima di lanciarlo ti consiglio di fare un backup dei dati più importanti.

 

o meglio ancora... backup completo del sistema e formattazione con qualsiasi file system che non sia ReiserFS, che è un colabrodo!

----------

## xdarma

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> ma quanto tempo ci mette?

 

L'ultima volta che lo ho usato mi ha distrutto il filesystem in 15 secondi...

Ma magari era una situazione disperata, che disco fisso stai usando?

xdarma

----------

## inspiron

ho fatto un   reiserfsck --rebuild tree....

è andato a buon fine....

pero mi fa ancora:

```

*checking root filesystem (full fsck forced)...

failed to openn the device '/dev/hdc6': No such file or directory

 * Filesystem couldnt be fixed :(

Give root password for maintenance

 ( or type Control-D to continue):

```

che devo fare?

----------

## inspiron

prima avevo fatto    touch /forcefsck

ora come faccio a dirgli di non forzare un check ad ogni avvio?

----------

## gutter

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> prima avevo fatto    touch /forcefsck
> 
> ora come faccio a dirgli di non forzare un check ad ogni avvio?

 

Il file dovrebbe essere rimosso automaticamente dalla script /etc/init.d/checkfs.

Ma se lanci un reiserfsck cosa ti dice?

@k.gothmog: puni di vista   :Wink: . Non alimentiamo la solità diatriba sui filesystem   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Ferdinando

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Il file dovrebbe essere rimosso automaticamente dalla script /etc/init.d/checkfs.

 

Probabilmente visto che non va a buon fine rimane lì: basta dare rm /forcefsck da root.

Ciao

P.S. so che la diatriba può degenerare ma credo che quello di k.gothmog fosse un buon consiglio  :Twisted Evil:  queste corruzioni spontanee non sono il massimo dell'affidabilità per un fs.

----------

## gutter

 *Ferdinando wrote:*   

> 
> 
> P.S. so che la diatriba può degenerare ma credo che quello di k.gothmog fosse un buon consiglio  queste corruzioni spontanee non sono il massimo dell'affidabilità per un fs.

 

Ci sarebbero decine di persone che ti potrebbero portare esempi opposti, nel senso che reiser è stabile tanto quanto ext2 e/o ext3.

Ma stiamo andando OT. Se ti va di continuare la discussione possiamo farlo in pvt, in chat o in uno dei tanti topic che hanno trattato l'argomento in passato  :Wink: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Ci sarebbero decine di persone che ti potrebbero portare esempi opposti, nel senso che reiser è stabile tanto quanto ext2 e/o ext3.

 

no, senti... questo non è proprio possibile. non si può parlare di stabilità quando questa si verifica solo in determinate situazioni.

quell'affare è instabile. ti può lasciare "col culo per terra" in qualunque momento, e senza preavviso, e questa volta se ne è avuta la prova.

chiedo scusa per aver perseverato con l'OT

----------

## lavish

k.gothmog, questo era un thread di supporto ad una determinata situazione. Se vuoi continuare con il discorso ReiserFS vs. resto dei file systems, fallo in un altro thread, qui non ha senso e ha l'unico risultato di far degenerare la conversazione.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *lavish wrote:*   

> k.gothmog, questo era un thread di supporto ad una determinata situazione. Se vuoi continuare con il discorso ReiserFS vs. resto dei file systems, fallo in un altro thread, qui non ha senso e ha l'unico risultato di far degenerare la conversazione.

 

chiedo scusa a tutti   :Sad: 

----------

## inspiron

reiserfscheck va a buon fine correggendo tutti gli errori...

 *Ferdinando wrote:*   

>  *gutter wrote:*   Il file dovrebbe essere rimosso automaticamente dalla script /etc/init.d/checkfs. 
> 
> Probabilmente visto che non va a buon fine rimane lì: basta dare rm /forcefsck da root.
> 
> 

 

Il problemas è che mi monta la partizione in sola lettura....

non posso dare rm /forcefsck...

come faccio?

----------

## Ferdinando

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> Il problemas è che mi monta la partizione in sola lettura....
> 
> non posso dare rm /forcefsck...
> 
> come faccio?

 

Strano  :Confused:  ma è da parecchio che non mi capita di entrare nella shell di emergenza (busybox).

Banalmente puoi riavviare da cd e montare la partizione senza l'opzione di sola lettura; dopotutto hai fatto il check da livecd, o sbaglio?

Comunque è strano che checkfs non riesca a trovare il disco, visto che la partizione dovrebbe essere già montata in sola lettura quando parte; per ora però direi di concentrarci sul farti completare il boot   :Smile: 

Ciao

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> Il problemas è che mi monta la partizione in sola lettura....
> 
> non posso dare rm /forcefsck...
> 
> come faccio?

 

avvia il sistema con una distribuzione live e fai manualmente un fsck. dovresti risolvere

----------

## inspiron

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *inspiron wrote:*   Il problemas è che mi monta la partizione in sola lettura....
> 
> non posso dare rm /forcefsck...
> 
> come faccio? 
> ...

 

gia l'ho fatto, xo il forcefsck rimane

----------

## gutter

Posta il contenuto di /etc/fstab.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> gia l'ho fatto, xo il forcefsck rimane

 

dal livecd dovresti poterlo cancellare

ma poi scusa... forse mi sono perso qualcosa... ma se c'è quel file viee forzato il check all'avvio, e una volta fatto, il file dovrebbe essere cancellato automaticamente. quale di queste operazioni non va a buon fine?

----------

## Ferdinando

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> forse mi sono perso qualcosa... ma se c'è quel file viee forzato il check all'avvio, e una volta fatto, il file dovrebbe essere cancellato automaticamente. quale di queste operazioni non va a buon fine?

 

Nella pagina precedente diceva che checkfs entrava in busybox dicendo che non trovava /dev/hdc6, che sarebbe la sua root. Ci sarebbe da capire perché succede, considerando che quando checkfs parte la partizione è già montata, ma questo lo lascia un po' a piedi, naturalmente.

Ciao

----------

## inspiron

ok...

l'errore è cambiato...

ora è questo:

```

fsck.ext3: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/hdc3

/dev/hdc3:

The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2

filesystem. If the device is valid and it really contains an ext2

filesystem (and not swap or ufs or something else), then the superblock

is corrupt, and you might try running e2fsck with an alternate superblock:

    e2fsck -b 8193 <device>

```

che faccio?

----------

## .:chrome:.

stessa cosa di prima: siavvia con liveCD e forza un fsck:

```
fsck -f /dev/hda3
```

----------

## inspiron

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> stessa cosa di prima: siavvia con liveCD e forza un fsck:
> 
> ```
> fsck -f /dev/hda3
> ```
> ...

 

l'ho gia fatto ma n non ha risolto il problema...

serve fare 

  e2fsck -b 8193 <device> 

come dice lui?

----------

## .:chrome:.

man e2fsck

con quel comando gli dici di non usare il superblock "normale", ma una sua copia situata al blocco 8193. dipende però dalla dimensione dei blocchi detta tua partizione, e questo è un dato che devi conoscere tu

----------

## inspiron

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> man e2fsck
> 
> con quel comando gli dici di non usare il superblock "normale", ma una sua copia situata al blocco 8193. dipende però dalla dimensione dei blocchi detta tua partizione, e questo è un dato che devi conoscere tu

 

come faccio a risolvere questa situazione?  :Laughing: 

che devo fare?

----------

## .:chrome:.

beh... hai provato a lanciare quel comando?

----------

## inspiron

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> beh... hai provato a lanciare quel comando?

 

prima di farlo volevo capire se 8193 era un numero esemplificativo o se era proprio il numero che devo mettere...

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *inspiron wrote:*   

>  *k.gothmog wrote:*   beh... hai provato a lanciare quel comando? 
> 
> prima di farlo volevo capire se 8193 era un numero esemplificativo o se era proprio il numero che devo mettere...

 

è scritto nella man. leggila!

è inutile che la gente si metta a trascrivertela sul forum. fai prima a leggertela

----------

## inspiron

ho fatto un

```

mke2fs -n /dev/hdc3

```

e mi dice che i superblocchi di backup possono stare in 5 blocchi:

  8193   24577  40961  57345  73729

quale scelgo?

uno vale l'altro?

----------

## Ferdinando

mke2fs ti cancella la partizione: sei sicuro di volerlo? prova con dumpe2fs /dev/hdc3

Ciao

----------

## .:chrome:.

si

le copie di backup se esistono sono tutte uguali, se no che senso ha?   :Wink: 

----------

## inspiron

continua a darmi quest'errore:

```

fsck.ext3: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/hdc3

/dev/hdc3:

The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2

filesystem. If the device is valid and it really contains an ext2

filesystem (and not swap or ufs or something else), then the superblock

is corrupt, and you might try running e2fsck with an alternate superblock:

    e2fsck -b 8193 <device> 

* Filesystem couldnt be fixed :(

Give root password for maintenance

 ( or type Control-D to continue): 

```

Pero se do ctrl-D mi fa andare avanti e posso addirittura entrare in kde...

ora che devo fare?

----------

## inspiron

e quest'errore me lo da ogni volta che riavvio...

----------

## Ferdinando

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> Pero se do ctrl-D mi fa andare avanti e posso addirittura entrare in kde...
> 
> ora che devo fare?

 

Una domanda: la tua root è /dev/hdc6 o /dev/hdc3? Eventualmente posteresti una porzione di fstab?

Ciao

----------

## inspiron

 *Ferdinando wrote:*   

>  *inspiron wrote:*   Pero se do ctrl-D mi fa andare avanti e posso addirittura entrare in kde...
> 
> ora che devo fare? 
> 
> Una domanda: la tua root è /dev/hdc6 o /dev/hdc3? Eventualmente posteresti una porzione di fstab?
> ...

 

hdc6 è la mia root e hdc3 è /boot...

quale parte di fstab ti serve?

----------

## Ic3M4n

proporrei (per semplificare le cose a te, a meno che tu non voglia approfondire la questione) di fare un bellissimo stage4, rigenerare i filesystem e riestrarre lo stage. in questo modo tagli la testa al toro.

----------

## inspiron

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> proporrei (per semplificare le cose a te, a meno che tu non voglia approfondire la questione) di fare un bellissimo stage4, rigenerare i filesystem e riestrarre lo stage. in questo modo tagli la testa al toro.

 

in questo modo perderei dei dati?

cos'è uno stage 4?

----------

## Ferdinando

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> hdc6 è la mia root e hdc3 è /boot...
> 
> quale parte di fstab ti serve?

 

No, va bene, mi basta questo: probabilmente i files in /boot sono letti da grub che si adatta, mentre mount protesta (probabilmente in fstab non hai il noauto per /boot): lo stage4 è un backup completo, ma per ora ti direi di salvare la boot in un'altra partizione, ricreare la /boot con mke2fs e ricopiarci i files.

Ciao

----------

## inspiron

 *Ferdinando wrote:*   

> 
> 
> No, va bene, mi basta questo: probabilmente i files in /boot sono letti da grub che si adatta, mentre mount protesta (probabilmente in fstab non hai il 
> 
> noauto per /boot): lo stage4 è un backup completo, ma per ora ti direi di salvare la boot in un'altra partizione, ricreare la /boot con mke2fs e ricopiarci i files.
> ...

 

allora...

il noauto ci sta...

non abbastanza spazio per uno stage 4...

come faccio a salvare la boot in un'altra partizione, ricreare la /boot con mke2fs e ricopiarci i files?

P.S.:scusate l'ignoranza...[/quote]

----------

## Ferdinando

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> come faccio a salvare la boot in un'altra partizione, ricreare la /boot con mke2fs e ricopiarci i files?

 

```
mount /boot

mkdir /newboot

cp -a /boot/* /newboot/

umount /boot

mke2fs /dev/hdc3

mount /boot

mv /newboot/* /boot/

rmdir /newboot
```

Ciao

----------

## inspiron

 *Ferdinando wrote:*   

>  *inspiron wrote:*   come faccio a salvare la boot in un'altra partizione, ricreare la /boot con mke2fs e ricopiarci i files? 
> 
> ```
> mount /boot
> 
> ...

 

è normale che anche dopo che ho ripartizionato /dev/hdc3 la cartella lost+found rimane?Last edited by inspiron on Sun Feb 05, 2006 2:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ferdinando

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> la caretlla newboot devo farla nella partizione di root?

 

Direi di sì, ma se hai un'altra partizione ext2/ext3/reiser/xfs (tutto tranne che fat e ntfs in realtà) puoi anche usare quella. Il modo in cui uso mke2fs crea una ext2, perché per la /boot non conviene creare un journal, perciò dovresti modificare fstab prima di rimontarla.

Ciao

----------

## .:chrome:.

falla dove ti pare, basta che salvi i dati

----------

## inspiron

e poi..

giuro l'ultima cosa...

a mke2fs non devono passare nessun opzione?

----------

## Ferdinando

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> a mke2fs non devono passare nessun opzione?

 

Puoi usare i default, ma se vuoi leggi il man.

Ciao

----------

## inspiron

 *Ferdinando wrote:*   

>  *inspiron wrote:*   la caretlla newboot devo farla nella partizione di root? 
> 
> Direi di sì, ma se hai un'altra partizione ext2/ext3/reiser/xfs (tutto tranne che fat e ntfs in realtà) puoi anche usare quella. Il modo in cui uso mke2fs crea una ext2, perché per la /boot non conviene creare un journal, perciò dovresti modificare fstab prima di rimontarla.
> 
> Ciao

 

Per creare una ext3 basta che do a mke2fs l'opzione -j ?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> Per creare una ext3 basta che do a mke2fs l'opzione -j ?

 

MA PERCHÉ DIAVOLO NON TE LE LEGGI LE MAN PAGES?

----------

## Ferdinando

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> Per creare una ext3 basta che do a mke2fs l'opzione -j ?

 

Sì, ma come ti dicevo che te ne fai di una /boot in etx3? Il journal (l'unica differenza rispetto a ext2) non ti serve e ti toglie solo spazio...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ciao

EDIT: k.gothmog, ultimamente hai un atteggiamento un  po' da BOFH  :Twisted Evil:  Non essere brusco  :Wink: 

----------

## inspiron

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

>  *inspiron wrote:*   Per creare una ext3 basta che do a mke2fs l'opzione -j ? 
> 
> MA PERCHÉ DIAVOLO NON TE LE LEGGI LE MAN PAGES?

 

stai calmo...

l'ho letta la man page...

volevo solo essere sicuro prima di fare cazzate sul mio pc...

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> stai calmo...
> 
> l'ho letta la man page...
> 
> volevo solo essere sicuro prima di fare cazzate sul mio pc...

 

ma se sulla man c'è scritto così, cosa ti aspetti che ti rispondano gli altri?

non è che le man contengono tranelli o indovinelli. basta leggere

----------

## inspiron

 *Ferdinando wrote:*   

>  *inspiron wrote:*   come faccio a salvare la boot in un'altra partizione, ricreare la /boot con mke2fs e ricopiarci i files? 
> 
> ```
> mount /boot
> 
> ...

 

è normale che anche dopo che ho ripartizionato /dev/hdc3 la cartella lost+found rimane?

----------

## Ferdinando

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> è normale che anche dopo che ho ripartizionato /dev/hdc3 la cartella lost+found rimane?

 

Se è vuota sì: sugli ext la mette il mkfs.

Ciao

----------

## inspiron

ho fatto tutto e riavviato...

pero oira grub mi da error 15 e si blocca...

----------

## .:chrome:.

hai ripristinato il vecchio contenuto di /boot?

----------

## inspiron

ok..

ho fatto una serie di cazzate ed ora in /boot ho solo lost+found...

tutto il resto è perso...

ora che faccio?

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> Per creare una ext3 basta che do a mke2fs l'opzione -j ?

 

oppure basta usare 

```
mkfs.<nomedellfs>
```

vedi un po' te

```
mkfs.bfs       mkfs.ext3      mkfs.msdos     mkfs.vfat      

mkfs.cramfs    mkfs.jfs       mkfs.ntfs      mkfs.xfs       

mkfs.ext2      mkfs.minix     mkfs.reiserfs
```

k.gothmog sbaglia ad arrabbiarsi eccessivamente ma anche te dovresti evitare di postare domande che hanno già una risposta esauriente nelle pagine man...

----------

## Ferdinando

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> ho fatto una serie di cazzate ed ora in /boot ho solo lost+found...
> 
> tutto il resto è perso...
> 
> ora che faccio?

 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Scusa, è che dopo tanti dubbi alla fine sei stato un po' frettoloso  :Wink: 

Semplicemente rifai quello che hai fatto all'installazione; avvia da livecd, reinstalla grub e kernel.

Ciao

EDIT: a meno che non hai ancora /newboot, in tal caso da livecd puoi riprendere come dai post precedenti.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> ho fatto una serie di cazzate ed ora in /boot ho solo lost+found...
> 
> tutto il resto è perso...
> 
> ora che faccio?

 

non avevi fatto il backup di /boot? ripristinalo

a quel punto non so se è necessario (non credo) ma per scrupolo reinstalla anche grub (grub-install, non emerge)

----------

## inspiron

 *Ferdinando wrote:*   

>  *inspiron wrote:*   ho fatto una serie di cazzate ed ora in /boot ho solo lost+found...
> 
> tutto il resto è perso...
> 
> ora che faccio? 
> ...

 

io sulla partizione di root in /usr/src ho ancora il kernel che usavo...

posso usarlo in qualche modo senza reinstallare tutto?

se reinstallo grub poi windows partira comunque?

----------

## Ferdinando

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> io sulla partizione di root in /usr/src ho ancora il kernel che usavo...
> 
> posso usarlo in qualche modo senza reinstallare tutto?
> 
> se reinstallo grub poi windows partira comunque?

 

Sì a entrambe le domande: a) dopo aver installato grub ricopi immagine e (se lo usi) initrd in /boot e b) riscrivi /boot/grub/grub.conf esattamente com'era (guarda il manuale d'installazione se ti sei dimenticato, e suppongo sia così).

Ciao

----------

## inspiron

 *Ferdinando wrote:*   

>  *inspiron wrote:*   io sulla partizione di root in /usr/src ho ancora il kernel che usavo...
> 
> posso usarlo in qualche modo senza reinstallare tutto?
> 
> se reinstallo grub poi windows partira comunque? 
> ...

 

scusa...

l'immagine che file è?

come si chiama?

----------

## .:chrome:.

ascolta... fermati un attimo... non avevi fatto, prima, un backup di /boot in /newboot?

----------

## Ferdinando

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> l'immagine che file è?
> 
> come si chiama?

 

Se hai un x86 è /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage; se non è lì dovrai ricompilare il kernel. Se usi genkernel hai bisogno anche dell'initrd, non so se sia in quella directory.

Ciao

----------

## inspiron

 *Ferdinando wrote:*   

>  *inspiron wrote:*   l'immagine che file è?
> 
> come si chiama? 
> 
> Se hai un x86 è /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage; se non è lì dovrai ricompilare il kernel. Se usi genkernel hai bisogno anche dell'initrd, non so se sia in quella directory.
> ...

 

ho solo un file nascosto che si chiama  .bzimage.cmd

devo ricompilare il kernel?

----------

## Ferdinando

 *inspiron wrote:*   

> ho solo un file nascosto che si chiama  .bzimage.cmd
> 
> devo ricompilare il kernel?

 

Temo di sì. Hai letto quello che ha scritto k.gothmog? Non è che ti è sopravvissuto /newboot/? o magari hai fatto il mv senza montare la /boot, e quindi i files sono ancora nella /boot della partizione di root?

Ciao

----------

## inspiron

 *Ferdinando wrote:*   

>  *inspiron wrote:*   ho solo un file nascosto che si chiama  .bzimage.cmd
> 
> devo ricompilare il kernel? 
> 
> Temo di sì. Hai letto quello che ha scritto k.gothmog? Non è che ti è sopravvissuto /newboot/? o magari hai fatto il mv senza montare la /boot, e quindi i files sono ancora nella /boot della partizione di root?
> ...

 

niente da fare purtroppo...

----------

## Cazzantonio

Senti il titolo del thread e il suo contenuto fanno a cazzotti... volevo fare uno split ma in realtà hai postato tutta una serie di diversi errori in sequenza per cui o splitto questo thread in ventimila parti e nessuno ci capisce più nulla o lascio che la cosa si evolva e muoia naturalmente.

Nel frattempo potresti cambiare il titolo del thread in "problemi con il filesystem (dopo emerge-sync)" o roba simile? Mi sembrerebbe più appropriato

----------

